# Is Leyla Hirsch a dwarf?



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Technically you are considered a dwarf if under 4 foot 10.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Idk about a dwarf but she's short, yeah. She makes up for it by being a damn good wrestler, though. I'm pumped to see how they tell the size difference story vs Kamille.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

She´s just vertically challenged.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

No, she’s not a dwarf. She is short but within a normal height range. She’s in the low end of normal.


Do you think she is just too short to be a wrestler or too short as an adult human?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

So what if she is?! Leads to the classic underdog popularity. She could stiff most of the women's roster easily including britt Baker easily in a shoot fight. I would drop the Russian stuff though as that's preventing her from getting over imo if they want to push her as a plucky face. She doesn't even sound remotely Russian when she speaks so there isn't much point in the gimmick. They mentioned she was an all state champion wrestler in New Jersey need to concentrate on this rather then the Russian thing. Also I'd keep her away from any high flying as its not needed she has plenty matt skills check the moonsualt spot on her last match. Like her confidence though and legit gimmick is great reminds me of Kurt angle. Crowd really want to cheer for her. With a bit of work on the gimmick I put the title on her sometime. Not the NWA one the aew one. On a side note though that camille is a specimen first time iv seen her and wow lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

No she's not a dwarf. Not sure if you are trolling or not.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd say for a man, 4'11" is close to a dwarf but for a woman it's in the range of short


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just don't see it with her. I don't think she has charisma and she doesn't talk. A silent assassin? Meh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

stingr23 said:


> I just don't see it with her. I don't think she has charisma and she doesn't talk. A silent assassin? Meh.


To be fair to Leyla, they've allotted time for just 1 women's promo per week and it's usually Britt Baker.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Is this seriously a title of a thread? She doesn't qualify as a dwarf just because she's shorter than most.


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

She's billed at 4'11. She's the female version of Chad Gable.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

it looked embarrasing having her there in front of big ass Kamila lol


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> it looked embarrasing having her there in front of big ass Kamila lol


Is she gay, she looked moderately happy to be face to literally chest with cwmilla lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> it looked embarrasing having her there in front of big ass Kamila lol


*It looked more like a porn fetish.*


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

She's too small to take seriously. It looks comical.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> it looked embarrasing having her there in front of big ass Kamila lol


I thought this visual was awesome.

I watched an AEW unrestricted podcast with Mark Henry and he said they are scouting a retired WNBA player who is 6'7", so she would do this to the entire roster. At the end of the day, pro wrestling is about spectacle.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Peerless said:


> She's too small to take seriously. It looks comical.


I don't think so iv watched most of her matches on dark and she comes across as the gimmick suggests she could legit stretch most of the women's roster. She actually looks like a proper wrestler rather than a diva. Several times that arm bar had been put on pretty snug and she has stretched the fuck out of some of the girls much bigger than her. Go and look at her v Shanna she legit stretched her and ivelisse too i seem to remember.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Is she gay, she looked moderately happy to be face to literally chest with cwmilla lol.


She looked as if Kamila's melons were ready to pop out for her


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I thought this visual was awesome.
> 
> I watched an AEW unrestricted podcast with Mark Henry and he said they are scouting a retired WNBA player who is 6'7", so she would do this to the entire roster. At the end of the day, pro wrestling is about spectacle.


*Lisa Leslie and Shaq tag team coming up!*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Did you see the picture of Shaq next to that Simon girl who didn't fancy taking part in the Olympics. Holy shit what a differential!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I thought this visual was awesome.
> 
> I watched an AEW unrestricted podcast with Mark Henry and he said they are scouting a *retired WNBA player who is 6'7"*, so she would do this to the entire roster. At the end of the day, pro wrestling is about spectacle.


doesnt that completely remove the point of having Jade if they hire this person? similar to how strowman was allegedly let go because he's so much smaller than Omos and therefore no longer "their big guy"?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> doesnt that completely remove the point of having Jade if they hire this person? similar to how strowman was allegedly let go because he's so much smaller than Omos and therefore no longer "their big guy"?


I've heard this argument mostly from Meltzer and TBH he is out to lunch. WWE has always had multiple enormous dudes. Like Mark Henry was smaller than Big Show but they were around at the same time for 20 years. Or John Cena's gimmick was that he was strong AF and they constantly booked him against guys bigger than him, so he could lift them. If Jade were to lift someone who is bigger than her, that just makes her look like a beast.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause shes built like one but maybe slightly bigger, i don't think i've ever seen a female wrestler as small as she is in my life, she makes the refs look like giants. If shes not one shes definitely teetering on being one. Shes shorter than Marko Stunt is, shes 4'11 and Stunt is 5'2, if you're shorter than Marko Stunt thats pretty fucking short.


theres no way she’s Nikki Cross’ height.
She’s most likely around 4’8

Also John Silver’s body build looks like he’s bordering on some sort of condition


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I've heard this argument mostly from Meltzer and TBH he is out to lunch. WWE has always had multiple enormous dudes. Like Mark Henry was smaller than Big Show but they were around at the same time for 20 years. Or John Cena's gimmick was that he was strong AF and they constantly booked him against guys bigger than him, so he could lift them. If Jade were to lift someone who is bigger than her, that just makes her look like a beast.


I think that only applies if they see you as “freak show” and only hire you for your size ie Khali, Giant Gonzalez, Perhaps Omas.

I can see Jade being similar to Taker, Kane, Nash etc… where they’re big but also have athleticism and actual ability to with it


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause shes built like one but maybe slightly bigger, i don't think i've ever seen a female wrestler as small as she is in my life, she makes the refs look like giants. If shes not one shes definitely teetering on being one. Shes shorter than Marko Stunt is, shes 4'11 and Stunt is 5'2, if you're shorter than Marko Stunt thats pretty fucking short.


Short yes

Skilled yes as well. She has a "LEGIT " wrestling background and that small size has allowed her to pull off her armbar finisher from some cool angles and scrambles. One of the better technical chicks in AEW.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Britt Baker wouldn't last 5 mins in a shoot wrestling match with leyla. One is a diva who has a bit of wrestling training one is a legit wrestler. Doesn't matter how tall you are in fact being short is probably an advantage as a wrestler. Taz was well capable of stretching most people in the ring. I think leyla will be nwa and aew champion at some point has the underdog appeal. Should just drop teh Russian bit and the high flying. Thought it was stupid when curt angle did it too.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Dwarfism affects the proportion of your body parts (big head, small limbs, etc) so no. That said she does look like she was shot with a shrink ray.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

She's tiny as fuck. Unbelievable.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

chronoxiong said:


> She's tiny as fuck. Unbelievable.


So what?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423111110786527235


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423150495577907203
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I've seen plenty of 4'11". She looks shorter than 4'11" to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> doesnt that completely remove the point of having Jade if they hire this person? similar to how strowman was allegedly let go because he's so much smaller than Omos and therefore no longer "their big guy"?


*Not at all. Jade isn't "just tall." She's an athletic freak with insane strength and explosiveness. That's a generational talent for a woman.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The visual was pretty funny and I think Leyla is a good talent. 

Should be a good match.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Dwarfism affects the proportion of your body parts (big head, small limbs, etc) so no. That said she does look like she was shot with a shrink ray.


Not always. There are perfectly proportioned dwarfs, but they´re rare... And apparently called midgets?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

She reminds me of someone that I went to uni with and used to tease for being small. My god do they get rage!

That said, I find her oddly cute!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't care. ..this scene just made me grow ...if you know what I mean


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Botchy SinCara said:


> View attachment 105766
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care. ..this scene just made me grow ...if you know what I mean


She's gonna tell Leyla that she's been a bad little girl lol Maybe dominate her a bit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

NamelessJobber said:


> No, she’s not a dwarf. She is short but within a normal height range. She’s in the low end of normal.
> 
> 
> Do you think she is just too short to be a wrestler or too short as an adult human?


Lol? 4”11 is not a normal height. And that’s assuming she’s even that tall in an industry known for inflating height/weight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I've heard this argument mostly from Meltzer and TBH he is out to lunch. WWE has always had multiple enormous dudes. Like Mark Henry was smaller than Big Show but they were around at the same time for 20 years. Or John Cena's gimmick was that he was strong AF and they constantly booked him against guys bigger than him, so he could lift them. If Jade were to lift someone who is bigger than her, that just makes her look like a beast.


The Henry and Big Show comparison doesn’t even make sense since they were “big” for totally different reasons. Khali and Big Show would be but Big Show was largely done as a main eventer/semi-main eventer by then.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

If she isn't, she's only a chromozon or two away from it.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423111110786527235
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423150495577907203
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm dying here.

I'm guessing it's going to end with Kamille sending Hirsch back to the Lollipop Guild.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause *shes built like one but maybe slightly bigger*, i don't think i've ever seen a female wrestler as small as she is in my life, she makes the refs look like giants. If shes not one shes definitely teetering on being one. Shes shorter than Marko Stunt is, shes 4'11 and Stunt is 5'2, if you're shorter than Marko Stunt thats pretty fucking short.


Soo... a tall dwarf?


----------



## Nate Dogg76 (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I'd say for a man, 4'11" is close to a dwarf but for a woman it's in the range of short


----------



## Nate Dogg76 (10 mo ago)

II was curious aswell because of her build. She has very short but thick legs and short and thick arms. She's talker than a dwarf but looks like one. I'm wondering if medically she has inherited dwarfism?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Nate Dogg76 said:


> II was curious aswell because of her build. She has very short but thick legs and short and thick arms. She's talker than a dwarf but looks like one. I'm wondering if medically she has inherited dwarfism?


Firstly welcome to the forum, I think you've fallen in to the trap of looking at threads underneath a thread you're viewing and picked up a historic thread though!

She's not genetically classed as suffering from dwarfism. If she was she'd be around 3 inches shorter with slightly less length on limbs and (in most cases) a noticeably thicker skull.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

thisissting said:


> So what if she is?! Leads to the classic underdog popularity. She could stiff most of the women's roster easily including britt Baker easily in a shoot fight. I would drop the Russian stuff though as that's preventing her from getting over imo if they want to push her as a plucky face. She doesn't even sound remotely Russian when she speaks so there isn't much point in the gimmick. They mentioned she was an all state champion wrestler in New Jersey need to concentrate on this rather then the Russian thing. Also I'd keep her away from any high flying as its not needed she has plenty matt skills check the moonsualt spot on her last match. Like her confidence though and legit gimmick is great reminds me of Kurt angle. Crowd really want to cheer for her. With a bit of work on the gimmick I put the title on her sometime. Not the NWA one the aew one. On a side note though that camille is a specimen first time iv seen her and wow lol.



They didn’t mention where she was billed from this week on rampage, I mean she’s lived in New Jersey since she was 8 , she is as American as she is Russian.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

She's got that thick, dumpy lower body of undefined flesh but I don't know if she has stubby sausage fingers.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I actually went to elementary school with a dwarf. He was unique in that he walked like a dwarf, had a head way too big for his body, but strangely was of an average height.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

She’s cute as a button, though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

She is just really short, even shorter than Nikki ASH 😂


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

She stomps around like one!! You can't imagine her doing anything graceful that's for sure!


----------

